# Capuchin monkeys for sale



## ally_pup (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I just read an add on petlink for capuchin hand raised monkeys for sale in Sydney. Is this legal??


----------



## Miss B (Dec 20, 2007)

There's already been a thread on this. No, it's not legal. Yes, it's a scam (and a typical Nigerian one at that).

You contact the seller, they offer to give you the monkey for free (as long as you cover the shipping costs). They tell you the monkey is with them in Cameroon, and that they have the appropriate permits to freight it to Australia. Then some gullible sucker pays for the shipping but of course the monkey never arrives.


----------



## Bianca_B (Dec 20, 2007)

*monkeys*

yeah you can. I read up about it on google. I wish I could get one. Mum won't let me!:lol:


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 20, 2007)

Primates are lovely as babies, but really difficult as adults. Even if you could keep them, they are not for the novice! They have nasty bites, carry/spread disease to humans and are great escape artists. Stick to snakes!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 20, 2007)

What primates are you referring to as difficult as adults??? I work with Primates and all 3 species are adults and quite easy to work with. They aren't too hard to house and don't bite. I agree that aren't for novices but they are not hard to look after.

Either way it's all irrelevant because you can't keep them as pets.


----------



## itbites (Dec 20, 2007)

i wonder if i contacted the dse in re to these scammers whether they could do anything about it? it makes me so angry reading their stupid pet link ads!!!!


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 20, 2007)

Macaques pack a nasty bite, although the babies are charming. Most of my experience has been with them. Tamarins are too small for a bad bite, and that was in a zoo where we did not want to make pets of them. They easily bite the heads off pinky mice (a favourite snack), which they eat like most humans eat a chocolate Easter bunny.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 20, 2007)

pythonmum said:


> Macaques pack a nasty bite, although the babies are charming. Most of my experience has been with them. Tamarins are too small for a bad bite, and that was in a zoo where we did not want to make pets of them. They easily bite the heads off pinky mice (a favourite snack), which they eat like most humans eat a chocolate Easter bunny.


Yeah i work with Spider Monkeys (_Ateles geofroyii geogroyii),_ Cotton-top Tamarins _(Saguinus oedipus)_ and common marmosets (_Callithrix jacchus)_. Charismatic little buggers, the spider monkeys pinch skin and pull hair but thankfully their bites, if ever, are only play ones and don't really even register. Our tamarins and marmosets are really friendly too so no dramas with them!!! But yes i reckon Macaques would pack a nice bite and probably the attitude to go with it!


----------



## pythonmum (Dec 20, 2007)

Very cute photos. They had golden-headed lion tamarins at the National Zoo in Washington DC. I worked in the research area where they kept the animals not suitable for display because of injury from smugglers who didn't give a rats about animal welfare. My favourite pair were Captain Hook (brachial plexus injury left him with a hook hand) and Tinkerbell. They used to fight and one would storm off to the nest box and slam the door in the other one's face. They were hilarious.


----------



## kakariki (Dec 20, 2007)

Lots of scams coming out of Cameroon. They must think the rest of us are idiots !! Some guy offered me macaw eggs and incubator for a very low price. But if we throw in $800 :shock: he would personally escort the eggs and help us get started!  What a kind fellow!!  Needless to say, we passed!


----------



## ytamarin (Dec 20, 2007)

womanator said:


> Yeah i work with Spider Monkeys (_Ateles geofroyii geogroyii),_ Cotton-top Tamarins _(Saguinus oedipus)_ and common marmosets (_Callithrix jacchus)_. Charismatic little buggers, the spider monkeys pinch skin and pull hair but thankfully their bites, if ever, are only play ones and don't really even register. Our tamarins and marmosets are really friendly too so no dramas with them!!! But yes i reckon Macaques would pack a nice bite and probably the attitude to go with it!


You work with the tamarins?? So jealous!


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 21, 2007)

yellowtamarin said:


> You work with the tamarins?? So jealous!


Sure do, every saturday and sunday. Those photos are of 2 of the ones i work with! 3 in total, all males.


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 21, 2007)

kakariki said:


> Lots of scams coming out of Cameroon. They must think the rest of us are idiots !! Some guy offered me macaw eggs and incubator for a very low price. But if we throw in $800 :shock: he would personally escort the eggs and help us get started!  What a kind fellow!!  Needless to say, we passed!



The problem is that it costs them little except the time to setup the scam and there are enough gullible people to be sucked in that it is worth it to keep trying.


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 21, 2007)

Im buggered if id want a capuchin as a pet, they can do some serious damage, i know some owners in USA have their teeth removed:evil:


----------



## slim6y (Dec 21, 2007)

So you did a search on google and they said it's ok for you to own monkeys in Australia. From there you proceeded to ask your mum if you could own a monkey but she said no.

Well, there's the law right there! :lol: :lol: :lol:

The answer is NO you can't have a monkey in Australia - mum said so 

I did several searches but I failed to turn up anything positive in regards to your question ally_pup.

One such example:
"In all states, licences to hold primates are not being issued. Most states made it illegal to hold primates in private hands in the 1960’s. The only exception is New South Wales and licences are only issued in extremely rare circumstances."

"There are no unwanted primates in Australia. No homeless primates. Quarantine are not allowing any primates into the country to be held in private hands."

"http://www.primates4primates.org/primate_sanctuaries.htm"


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 21, 2007)

Moreliaman said:


> i know some owners in USA have their teeth removed:evil:


 
I have seen a few that haven't grown many teeth at all!


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 21, 2007)

From research i have done when i was trying to import a cerval, it is not ilegal to have exotic mammals in aus if they have been legally imported. But you can't legally import anything except farm animals, domestic dogs and cats.


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 21, 2007)

Hi guys,

This is the emails she has sent me so far....

EMAIL 1:
Hi thanks for ur mail The monkeys are available for sale to interested pets lovers as they will be offered with their health and registered papers.My monkeys are well trained as they are not destructive and they are playful with children,adults and other pets.I am an Australian presently in Cameroon breeding the babies as there are lots of them here but mine are all home trained and very friendly,as i live with them in the house.Their prices vary with ages and types as a 
Baby female capuchin...................................................$2500
Baby male capuchin.....................................................$2200 
FemaleMatured capuchin..............................................$3300
Male matured capuchin.................................................$3000 

Baby I will be taking care of the transportation of the type you need to your nearest airport or even to you at home at home if you wish as i have this transporting company working under the Cameroon airlines(CAMAIR),that have been taking care of the transportation of my pets internationally for the past years.In my next mail to you,i will send some pictures of those still available for sale as all you need now is send to me the proper address of your house so that i can proceed with the transportation of the type to you at home. Regards.......................................mY NUMBER IS 0023796645942

EMAIL 2:
how can you be talking about scam.i am a devoted roman catholic christian who will like to do on to others what i will like them to do on tome.i cant take your hard earned money the God i serve do not permit me to do that more to that i can tarnish my religious reputation for money ok.so if you do really want this monkey then we both have to trust each other ok.you are not paying the money to me you will be paying the money directly to the shipping agency that will be shipping the money ok.there is a lady in perth who have just paid for her own baby monkey and i will be sending it over to ger this week end so if you are really interested i will just ship both babiues together ok.

SOUND LIKE A LOAD OF C##P


----------



## will.i.am (Dec 21, 2007)

you should ask if you could talk to the lady receiving them in perth then see what he says


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 21, 2007)

Have emailed that waiting for a reply


----------



## slim6y (Dec 21, 2007)

No ally... don't wait round, she'll just sell em to someone else. Put the money in her account now. Look, they work for the peace corp (is this the same one?)...

Don't hesitate. Those monkeys get snapped up pretty quickly.

Good luck when they arrive...

PS - if for a minute there you thought I was serious - go give them money, you deserve it and they need to feed their starving children somehow....


----------



## ally_pup (Dec 21, 2007)

slim6y said:


> No ally... don't wait round, she'll just sell em to someone else. Put the money in her account now. Look, they work for the peace corp (is this the same one?)...
> 
> Don't hesitate. Those monkeys get snapped up pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


 
NO, slim6y was not planning on buying one, even though the thought of having one would be pretty cool. I'm not that stupid


----------



## krylon (Dec 22, 2007)

slim6y said:


> "There are no unwanted primates in Australia. No homeless primates. Quarantine are not allowing any primates into the country to be held in private hands."
> 
> "http://www.primates4primates.org/primate_sanctuaries.htm"



have you ever delt with a "wildlife" park before?
there are a number of these parks who have NO breeding control in any shape or form..
a large number of inbreed primates are born each year, if you cant keep it or sell it then feed it out..
why would you want to taken an animal that lives in a strong family group enviroment and put it in a nappy and make it bang a drum??
it makes me sad to know that there are people who would treat such a complex animal like a tickle me Elmo....why would we ever let them be parents?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey krylon, don't shoot the messenger buddy - that site is where I got that info from 

A wildlife park can't sell you a monkey - plain and simple.. if they do they could lose their license - again plain and simple, then they won't be a wildlife park.. but instead - just a park... So would they really try and sell you a monkey?

Actually, is that even the point you're trying to get at?


----------



## Nbates (Dec 23, 2007)

Miss B said:


> There's already been a thread on this. No, it's not legal. Yes, it's a scam (and a typical Nigerian one at that).
> 
> You contact the seller, they offer to give you the monkey for free (as long as you cover the shipping costs). They tell you the monkey is with them in Cameroon, and that they have the appropriate permits to freight it to Australia. Then some gullible sucker pays for the shipping but of course the monkey never arrives.


 

I don't know your dealings with these people but my monkeys came in great condition, They even came with their own "Prison snitch" hats.

One can also play 3 blind mice on a recorder


----------



## llasher (Dec 23, 2007)

If that's not a Nigerian 419 variant, I'm a capuchin's uncle! Good baitin' ally_pup. You could post your correspondence here.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 23, 2007)

Nbates said:


> I don't know your dealings with these people but my monkeys came in great condition, They even came with their own "Prison snitch" hats.
> 
> One can also play 3 blind mice on a recorder


 
I nearly got those ones but i chose the ones woth the little Fez hats (you know the square ones with the tassels on top?) and they play symbols!
The second lot is coming and is like Mojo on the Simpsons. (pray for Mojo)


----------



## scam7278 (Dec 24, 2007)

LMAO afro


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 25, 2007)

ally_pup said:


> EMAIL 1:
> ...Cameroon breeding the babies as there are lots of them here



Hmm, so Cameroon is in South America now, nice to know. Possibly techtonic plate movements?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 25, 2007)

jonesc1 said:


> Hmm, so Cameroon is in South America now, nice to know. Possibly techtonic plate movements?



These are monkeys of the peace corp - they have to move around - as peace isn't something that remains motionless...


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 25, 2007)

slim6y said:


> These are monkeys of the peace corp - they have to move around - as peace isn't something that remains motionless...



So... there are capuchins in Cameroon that belong to the peace corps as like mascots or something? Because capuchins certainly are not native to Africa! Does that mean theres some truth to this scam? or are you just kidding around slimy?


----------



## slim6y (Dec 25, 2007)

yeeeeees... that's right, they're the capuchin peace keeping corp - they're generally armed with small pistols because they are peace keepers after all. Most people respect the capuchins, but they do have to defend themselves. They used to be armed with bayonets, but they found that the monkeys often stabbed each other during the breeding season...

Sorry jonesc1... there's NO truth to the scam - I realise sarcasm is very difficult to get across on the net, and it is the lowest form of wit, but don't for a minute think there's any possibility that there's capuchins in Cameroon for sale (or for free to a person willing to pay the freight)!


----------



## zulu (Dec 25, 2007)

*re Capuchin*

I got my Capuchin monkeys yesterday from the airport,ive got some lowland gorrillas on order cant wait


----------



## Moreliaman (Dec 25, 2007)

zulu said:


> I got my Capuchin monkeys yesterday from the airport,ive got some lowland gorrillas on order cant wait


 
What that price didnt include delivery to youre door ?? Pfft



GSXR_Boy said:


> I have seen a few that haven't grown many teeth at all!


 
Ahhhhh thats why they do it.....so the monkey looks like its owner:lol:

And theres me thinking they done it to stop stuff like this happening


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Dec 26, 2007)

Geezzus!!! 
That looks nasty!!


----------



## FAY (Dec 26, 2007)

africancichlidau said:


> There are monkeys in private hands in Australia!! I know, I divorced one a few years back and she'll be in someones hands for sure



Afro, what on earth made you marry a monkey???? Here's hoping that you didn't actually breed???


----------

